# Cryptocoryne sp. JP 0502: Any ideas?



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I finally got a spathe on this one. I know it only as JP 0502. What say ye experts? Minima? Nurii?


----------



## looking4roselines (May 10, 2008)

Was this one of those plants that G. Ghori passed around 5-6 years back? I vaguely recall this might have been one of those plants collected from the Lingga island. I could be wrong.

The texture of the limb suggest nurii. Is it fully open?


----------



## denske (Jul 28, 2013)

Looks great Aaron! Whats the jp 0502 stand for? That pots looking a little crowded bud, let me help you out. Lol


----------



## MissileBear (Feb 28, 2013)

Is Nurii known to get a twisted tail like that?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

looking4roselines said:


> Was this one of those plants that G. Ghori passed around 5-6 years back? I vaguely recall this might have been one of those plants collected from the Lingga island. I could be wrong.
> 
> The texture of the limb suggest nurii. Is it fully open?


Yeah, I got it from him. I'm fortunate that he's local. He's still keeping quite a few and I asked him to comment, but haven't heard back from him. I was thinking nurii too.



denske said:


> Looks great Aaron! Whats the jp 0502 stand for? That pots looking a little crowded bud, let me help you out. Lol


The JP 0502 is just the way the original person to collect it labeled it in his or her collection. No worries, I'll be sharing them by the end of the summer if not sooner.



MissleBear said:


> Is Nurii known to get a twisted tail like that?


I've not seen it do that before, but sometimes spathes don't form properly for one reason or another and genetic variability is always possible. I checked it again today and it is fully open like that.


----------



## denske (Jul 28, 2013)

I read this blog all about lingga crypts and a few spathes look exactly like that, twisted tail and all.
Check it out
http://bucephalandra.blog.so-net.ne.jp/2013-06-23


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

The leaf surface looks kind of like Lingga 6 to me. But, who knows. Depends to a great degree on growing conditions. I will check next time they bloom.
Bill


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

JP-0501 is a nurii hybrid which is nicknamed 'Pelan'. so, guess that would fit right in with this collecting trip.

Bill


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

it is difficult to put a right name to it can be difficult if the source is not know.

The flower look like nurii but it tip is longer. might be a sp which has no proper name given yet.
I think it best to continue to keep it and keep track until we can confirm it true identity.

Nice flower.


----------



## denske (Jul 28, 2013)

Hey Aaron, was wondering what your growing this in again? Mine never recovered, i have had it just as a rhizome for awhile now, im gonna need to change something. Any help is greatly appreciated, thanks


----------

